# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Bán biệt thự dự án Roman Plaza – Mỗ Lao của CĐT Hải Phát

## tuanphland12

Chính chủ gửi bán căn biệt thự Roman Plaza. Vị trí dự án nằm trên mặt đường Tố Hữu, Cầu Mỗ Lao thuộc Nam Từ Liêm.

Diện tích 190m2, mặt tiền 10m, nhìn vào vườn hoa đài phun nước. Nhà xây thô và hoàn thiện ngoài 3,5 tầng nổi, thiết kế phong cách châu âu.

Đóng 100% tiền đất kí hợp đồng mua bán với chủ đầu tư Hải Phát. Hiện tại dự án đang trong quá trình xây dựng. Bàn giao nhà đầu năm 2019

Giá bán thỏa thuận

Khách hàng có nhu cầu liên hệ: 0904.710.301 – 0903.244.911

----------

